

Before They Were Titans, Moguls and Newsmakers, These People Were...Rejected - anuleczka
http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/personal-finance/article/yfinance/1500/before-they-were-titans-moguls-and-newsmakers-these-people-were--rejected

======
anuleczka
I definitely relate to the teenage angst of college rejections, and still feel
it sometimes (now in my third year). My school is considered one of the "New
Ivies", and many of my classmates were similarly rejected or waitlisted at all
the other (top tier engineering) schools they applied to except this one.
We've ended up with a student body that's apathetic, and still somewhat
resentful. I wonder how common this is at other "New Ivies"...

But you know what? To the entrepreneurial types among us, it only makes us
work harder here. :)

------
Mz
Somewhat related video (found on minimotivation.com):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tjYoKCBYag>

